# Desperately needing to lower his ride!



## Jer_ry (Apr 27, 2005)

*Desperately needing to lower my ride!*

I have been reading around on lowering springs and coilovers it seems to me that to get anything decent i will have to dish out about $600-$1200 is that correct? I see everyone saying upgrading their suspension i don;t want to upgrade it i just want to lower the thing! With these 17" wheels it sits so high. I just want to lower it between 1.5-2.0 in all the way around I THINK. What is the least exspensive method? i don't care if it's bouncing i just DON'T want it to be dangerous or cause damage to my car due to soft springs. Thanks! I'll add a pic tomorrow to see what you guys think would be a good height to lower since i have no idea what a 1" drop does.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

it would help if you put what car :jump:


----------



## Jer_ry (Apr 27, 2005)

my bad. it's a 97' 200sx ga16de


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

springs - hyperco
coils - tien


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

he wants to lower his car, seems like he doesnt care about the performance aspect... hyperco probably wont give him the drop he wants.

tein s tech or sportlines sounds like what you want. just make sure you upgrade your struts as well.


----------



## Jer_ry (Apr 27, 2005)

> he wants to lower his car, seems like he doesnt care about the performance aspect... hyperco probably wont give him the drop he wants.
> 
> tein s tech or sportlines sounds like what you want. just make sure you upgrade your struts as well.


Are those lowering springs or coilovers? yeah i was planning on getting new struts


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Jer_ry said:


> Are those lowering springs or coilovers? yeah i was planning on getting new struts


TEINS STECH are srpings and so are eibach sportlines.


----------



## Jer_ry (Apr 27, 2005)

alright i think i got an idea what i want. Here is some pics . It dosent really show the huge gap i have under tha car but maybe ya'll can tell me what would be a good distance to lower it.

Notice the distance on the rear bumper from the ground so i was thinking the same amount of lowering to the front and the back since the back is already alittle higher than the front.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

If you want to lower your car like mine.....buy some tein coilovers


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

wouldn't tein's basic with the pillow mounts work too?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

AznBoiBryant said:


> wouldn't tein's basic with the pillow mounts work too?


I have tein basics


----------



## Jer_ry (Apr 27, 2005)

So i guess my original question was just answered it would cost about $1000 just to lower your car 2". Tien's = $700 Struts = $350. I don't think i will be doing that anytime soon! Thanks for all the info!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Jer_ry said:


> So i guess my original question was just answered it would cost about $1000 just to lower your car 2". Tien's = $700 Struts = $350. I don't think i will be doing that anytime soon! Thanks for all the info!


The tein basics comes with everything (struts included)


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> The tein basics comes with everything (struts included)


yup , all for about $800


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

OmegaManEX said:


> yup , all for about $800


or you can go more hardcore and get TEIN SS for 1100-1200 dollars


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

if you go with coil overs get tein baisics. like they said it has everything (spring and strut included) for $800 for so.

if you do springs i would say eibach proline, i think the sportlines are to low and dont look right. the prolines lower it enough to line the tire up with the fender just perfect and give the car that european stance. to low and it looks cheezy.


----------



## Jer_ry (Apr 27, 2005)

Is the Eibach Prokit the same thing as the prolines? How would a Eibach proline/KYB GR-2 strut combo do?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

lol woops. i ment pro kits.

gr-2's are stock replacements. if your dead set on lowering and not useing stiffer shocks, dont spend the money on the gr-2s. but honestly you should get AGX shocks.


----------



## Jer_ry (Apr 27, 2005)

damn! I thought i had something going here. Of coarse the more exspensive ones! I know you can't get something for nothing, but i'm not the richest dude i mean i work at walmart automotive for christ sake. Trying to get off the easiest i can while not causing damage to my car. I already have to buy new rims cuz for some strange reason when i was working on it for 2 weeks on jackstands it warped one of my rims?.but so far this is the cheapest route $350 for AGX and about $250 for prokit but when it could have been $200 for gr-2's. I could just put all that on there and say screw it! But there's no way i would put something on my car unless you guys here approve of it!


----------



## Jer_ry (Apr 27, 2005)

So i have finally saved enough to lower my car but now i am conteimplating how much it needs to be dropped. Since this is my first time i have ever lowered a car i have no idea how much affect iches do. I measured my car today and it's 10 iches from the ground all the way around!!! I would like to lower it about as much as jayl1967's car was on the first page. I think i'm going with lowering springs since it's the least exspensive! yeah i'm cheap. Another thing..i was wondering if anyone has heard anything about the KYB suspension kit. The one that comes with the GR-2's and the lowering springs for $380 and if the drop is 1.4 inches then why couldn't I use eibach's with GR-2's? Or are these springs made for the Gr's?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Jer_ry said:


> i was wondering if anyone has heard anything about the KYB suspension kit. The one that comes with the GR-2's and the lowering springs for $380 and if the drop is 1.4 inches then why couldn't I use eibach's with GR-2's? Or are these springs made for the Gr's?


Where'd you see that?


----------



## Jer_ry (Apr 27, 2005)

HERE If this is good it would save me a bundle...like they say if it's to good to be true....it probably is..


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Jer_ry said:


> HERE If this is good it would save me a bundle...like they say if it's to good to be true....it probably is..


That's actually not a KYB product. If you look further down the page, you'll see that it's a kit that the seller put together. The springs are made by Maxspeed, which are pretty much eBay specials (you know what that means).

Yeah... it is too good to be true.


----------



## Jer_ry (Apr 27, 2005)

any recommendations on the drop?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

no more than a 1.5 inch drop unless you dont mind a very harsh+ ill handling ride. eibach pro kits paired with AGX's are "ok" if you dont auto-x.

the best (other than a coil over) would be hyperco's with koni insert shocks. your suspension will handle ALOT better than before. <this should be the only set up considerd if your only going with springs. it does not lower the car, but it evens out the off set fender gap.

coil overs  
-tein SS <one of the better choices, shortend strut, adjustable damping and ride height.)
- tein basic, just a basic lowering suspension. short strut, adjustable ride height.
-D2, i have heard good and bad. cheap, adjustable ride height and damping, short strut, but ill performance in cold.
-progress.......... i have heard nothing but good about these.


----------

